# 12' vs. 14' v hull



## WV1951 (Jan 2, 2018)

New to the boards. First post. Didn't see an introduction thread.
Found this site trying to decide on a particular brand and/or size. Glad to see it is a format I am familiar with.

Getting back into a small boat for 10lb. limit water. Small water that wake and wind shouldn't be an issue. Had a 12' fiberglass composite Gamefisher back in the 80's with a 5 hp and small troller. Seemed to work back then.
I have been looking at the same size, but after looking at several on craigslist, etc., I am not sure that I don't want to consider or prefer a 14'. Seems to be more available in a 14'. Two person max. Just for ease of handling and storing is why I thought a 12'.
Pickings are slim this time of year, but probably more negotiable prices.
Did some searching on line and didn't find many opinions or first hand experience between the two lengths.
Anyway, looking for first hand experience for those who have fished both.


What say you that have owned or been in both lengths?. Not too brand selective. The ones that have been treated good should give adequate service. Mostly Starcraft, Mirrocraft, Sea Nymph.

The cleanest specimen I have found is a 12', but it looks so short and fairly shallow gunwales, but it may be the pic angle. Even 14's have different free board. I would be interested in adding a low floor for a flat surface to stand on.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jan 2, 2018)

Length is not as important as width. In almost all situations go with the widest boat available to you. It gives more stability and a shallower draft.

I have an Alumacraft 1448 with a front casting deck over the benches, I can stand on the very edge and the gunwales are still 6" above the water. It's very stable for a small boat. I've been in some narrower boats and walking or moving around in them needs to be done with care.

14s can be had in narrow river boats or wide, tall skiffs that are capable of handling some rough water. 42-48" widths are fairly common, but they can be found skinnier or wider. 

For 12s, 36" is a pretty common width.

You won't find many people that wish they would've bought a smaller boat.....


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 2, 2018)

For an adult I'd say 14'. Had a 12' as a kid myself, it's a great starter boat but adults (responsible ones) bring more gear and equipment on board, we tend to be 40 pounds or more heavier too.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 2, 2018)

Nothing wrong with 12' boats, probably the most popular size we use in Australia. If it wide and a little flat then stability will be the sane as sny big boat but you can getcaway with smaller motors and they are lighter and easier to handle.
I prefer 11ft boats myself as they are so light to handle and fly along in a small motor, but most importantly they get into tight spots that you can't get into withva bigger boat.
The one in the photo looks pretty standard, stability should be fairly good, tge 6hp should move it ok, although its probably a tad under powered, I'd rather an 8hp as a minimum, but if you have power restrictions then it should be fine.
Don't ever think bigger is better, sometimes and that can be quite often a 12' boat can be perfect for the fishing you want to do.
We do a lot of car topping here and you very rarely ever see anything over 12' and has helped our love of 12' tinny's become what it is today.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 2, 2018)

All things being equal, go for the 14'. But if the 12 meets your needs better, then no reason you shouldn't go for it. 

I've fished out of Gamefishers way back when. Might have been in the late 70' or early 80's. If I were still young & agile I would' have a problem, but unfortunately, neither of those attributes applies to me any more.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, not that it matters, but the above boat has been sold, but still looking at 12 vs 14. I am thinking a deeper 12 might work.


----------



## Shaugh (Jan 3, 2018)

12 is ok if you're going to fish alone... if you plan on bringing another human I think you'll appreciate the room and increased stability of a 14...


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

Appreciate the input. Pretty much confirmed to where I was leaning. Here a couple of candidates, if I want to drive a ways and they are still available when I decide. Looks like 14' is the way to go.

1973 Starcraft, 1999 9.9hp Yamaha $1300





1977 Mirrocraft, 6hp Evinrude $1000


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 3, 2018)

If you can, bring all the gear you would normally have with you and a buddy, then climb aboard and see how cramped/roomy it is. Make sure you have a cooler, gas tank, tackle box or two, rods, oars, battery and a trolling motor if you plan on having one.

I know it's sold, but an 8 HP even on a 12' is OK for 1 person, but I'd want at min. a 9.9 for riding 2 adults. 15 would be a nicer option all the way up to a 25, but then your getting less and less portable.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

^^^^^^^
Strictly 10hp or less water.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 4, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Strictly 10hp or less water.


Get a 15 that has the same cowling as a 9.9 and swap out the cowling. You get 5 extra horses and the cover says 9.9.

Or grab a 9.9 and have the 15 hp conversion done to it.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 4, 2018)

I've had a number of 11ft boats, always with 8hp outboards, they absolutely hammer if your on your own, but with two people a 10hp is a much better option.
The 8hp did fine in lakes but in rivers or strong ocean currents it could struggle to get on the plane.
I would definitely get a 10hp on a 12ft as a minimum, up to 15hp if it is rated.
My current 11ft is rated at a 10hp but the 8hp does it fine, although I haven't had two people in it yet.
And most of the places I go I'm limited to 20 knots max speed anyway.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 4, 2018)

We have lost my original question. This is typical of forum discussions. I am not concerned about getting on plane or going from point a to b fast.
Will a 12' provide adequate space for two people if the seating is spaced properly? Is there a lot of difference between a 12 and 14 for those that have been in both?


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 4, 2018)

Forums topics do go off on tangents, sorry for that.

But to answer your last question theres plenty of room for two people to fish comfortably on a 12ft boat.
I have plenty of room on my 11ft boat for two people, but a 12 us definitely more comfortable with two and more stable.
Have no fear about taking two people on a 12ft boat, and even a 3rd in a pinch, but that can get tight.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks, Bob
BTW, with your avatar, are ya bloomin' nuts mate? Cheers.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 5, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Thanks, Bob
> BTW, with your avatar, are ya bloomin' nuts mate? Cheers.



What that little thing, you should see some of the ones we couldn't get out of the water. :LOL2: 
But still got in to remove the hook.

But if you want an Idea of two grown men fishing out of an 11ft tinny that isnt as stable as a 12ft tinny. Then he is a mate in my old tinny with a fish I hooked for him because he said hes never caught anything big before. :lol: 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=1N-yBhtUKMI


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 7, 2018)

Think I have decided on a 12'. May have to move front or rear bench to maximize distance between front and rear passenger, if not already where I want them. Gear will be minimal. When I go alone, it will be easier to handle, put in and take out. Also will be able to go smaller motor. May have one cornered near Columbus, but will have to see.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 7, 2018)

My previous boat from many years ago was 22 ½’ with a lot of bells and whistles. When I was shopping for my current boat my objective was something open, light, simple, easy to handle and definitely smaller. The added feature I really wanted was remote steering. I looked at 15’, 16’, and 18’ open boats. I ended up with a 15’ boat with limited storage. Fact is most of my “storage” needs can be accomplished by tossing in an old backpack or two. Sure there are some times I wish I had the 18’ version of my boat, but after a coupe of years I still think I made the correct decision going for the smaller boat. And besides, fish can't tell the difference. 

Anyway, sounds like you thought it through. Enjoy.


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 7, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> We have lost my original question. This is typical of forum discussions. I am not concerned about getting on plane or going from point a to b fast.
> Will a 12' provide adequate space for two people if the seating is spaced properly? Is there a lot of difference between a 12 and 14 for those that have been in both?



I had a 14ft and I liked it a lot, it was a 20 inch transom, I would not own a boat that was a 15 inch transom. Never thought it was too big regardless of where I
fished. Should go into any garage ok. Very lightweight, less than 1000 pounds total package. I towed mine with the corolla and it pulled fine. My experience with a 12 footer
is I wanted something bigger.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 7, 2018)

Bob9863 said:


> WV1951 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Bob
> ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 7, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yea, I hear ya.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 8, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> We have lost my original question. This is typical of forum discussions. I am not concerned about getting on plane or going from point a to b fast.
> Will a 12' provide adequate space for two people if the seating is spaced properly? Is there a lot of difference between a 12 and 14 for those that have been in both?



Well sometimes unwanted opinions are proffered because the person responding may have experience and wants to illustrate things the OP may not have thought of... OTOH sometimes it's pure and simple beating a subject up to illustrate their superior knowledge. I like to think that it's the former more than the latter, people here are generally pretty helpful.

Since you've already decided on a 12'...

As far as the 12 vs. 14 size goes, since length and capacity is a concern (which both are important to me) the above suggestion on trying to load your gear are good but have you considered a JON or JAK boat instead of a V hull? 

They are available with a pretty wide beam may be more stable and may have more storage capacity for lightweight carry on like a bag for CG gear, empty buckets etc.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yea, I have considered and looked at some Jons, but I want a bit more free board. If the right one popped, can't sat I wouldn't at least look at it.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 9, 2018)

Found another dealer in the area that I didn't know about and had some nice conversations. They are actually initially recommending a 14 mod v jon. I still like a semi v though. They are a Polar Kraft dealer and I got some initial pricing on a new Dakota 1460 and Yacht Club trailer and was very surprised, although I can still find some used 14 footers with motor and all for less than half the price. The Polar Kraft looks very flat with a 5 degree dead rise fore and aft and 45" across the bottom. That would darn near be flat like a jon and should be very stable. Regardless, I am taking their advice and the consensus here that a 14 is probably the way to go.
If anyone has ever been around a Dakota 1460 either in a showroom or in the water, please sound off.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 10, 2018)

gnappi said:


> WV1951 said:
> 
> 
> > We have lost my original question. This is typical of forum discussions. I am not concerned about getting on plane or going from point a to b fast.
> > Will a 12' provide adequate space for two people if the seating is spaced properly? Is there a lot of difference between a 12 and 14 for those that have been in both?




a 14' is almost 17% more space then a 12' assuming the same beam.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 10, 2018)

I've always preferred a semi flat or V nose punt myself, great I would even say perfect in enclosed water and rivers.
They are more stable and and run shallower then deeper hull bosts, although they ride better.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 10, 2018)

After watching some you tube videos there is little doubt now I will be finding a 14'. If not used then I will bite the bullet and go with a new setup, and look for a used motor.
With my apologies to Bob.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2018)

Sounds like you have changed your mind. I think you are making a good choice. Nothing wrong with opting for the 12' if it works better for you. But If all things are equal, the 14' will give you more utility. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like I have found my ride as posted in another thread. Appreciate all of the comments.


----------



## surfman (Jan 23, 2018)

IMO, you asked for opinions, and I say bigger is better.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jan 23, 2018)

I wish I had a smaller boat, I wish I had less HP, said no one ever.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 23, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> After watching some you tube videos there is little doubt now I will be finding a 14'. If not used then I will bite the bullet and go with a new setup, and look for a used motor.
> With my apologies to Bob.



14' will be enough.


----------



## rich250 (Jan 23, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> Found another dealer in the area that I didn't know about and had some nice conversations. They are actually initially recommending a 14 mod v jon. I still like a semi v though. They are a Polar Kraft dealer and I got some initial pricing on a new Dakota 1460 and Yacht Club trailer and was very surprised, although I can still find some used 14 footers with motor and all for less than half the price. The Polar Kraft looks very flat with a 5 degree dead rise fore and aft and 45" across the bottom. That would darn near be flat like a jon and should be very stable. Regardless, I am taking their advice and the consensus here that a 14 is probably the way to go.
> If anyone has ever been around a Dakota 1460 either in a showroom or in the water, please sound off.




love my Dakota, it's pretty darn stable and I regularly fish 3 people out of it no problem.It's perfect for my use.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 28, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> I wish I had a smaller boat, I wish I had less HP, said no one ever.



Said one at least, I "upgraded" from a 1032 Topper to a 1040 Lowe, zero HP and a TM only 

Ya can't load a 14 footer with a 4 stroker in a pickup and hand launch it... of that I'm absolutely sure.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 29, 2018)

Crazyboat said:


> I wish I had a smaller boat, I wish I had less HP, said no one ever.



I did \/ 

I love the little boats, they get through the shallows and over the timber.
I must be the only man to downsize and ve happy about it. I seem to do it every time I buy a bigger boat.


----------



## rich250 (Jan 29, 2018)

So did I, Smaller boat just suits my needs better


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 29, 2018)

rich250 said:


> So did I, Smaller boat just suits my needs better



We might need to for a support group judging from the average boat size around here. :lol:


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 29, 2018)

rich250 said:


> love my Dakota, it's pretty darn stable and I regularly fish 3 people out of it no problem.It's perfect for my use.



Do you have any pics?


----------



## rich250 (Jan 31, 2018)

don't know why they posted sideways


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 31, 2018)

Fixed. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice looking boat them, low sides, flat bottom and a lot of point on the nose.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yea, I was a bit surprised at the low sides. Might be the angle. Prolly looks deeper from the inside. The factory brochure paints a different picture. I am sure it floats great, but I was expecting just a bit more free board.


----------



## rich250 (Jan 31, 2018)

here is a shot showing the inside better


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 31, 2018)

Back bench seat looks close to the transom. Maybe it is the angle. Is there enough room for a portable gas tank?


----------



## rich250 (Jan 31, 2018)

16" from back of bench to transom, let me know if you want any other measurements


----------

